# help



## feldmeir (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi to moderators, have done all I think I need to do re seeing everything on the forum, but still unable to
see the "for sale section". Can you point me in the right direction or just do whats necessary if thats easier.
It's getting a bit of a pain as I have audi bits I would like to sell to members.
Thanks
Feldmeir


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi mate p/m sent


----------



## feldmeir (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi Trev, thanks for the reply, the system does seem to be a bit hit or miss, cannot find link to reply to you.
so hopefully if you get this can you contact Nick for me and explain my plight.
Cheers
Feldmeir


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi mate admin are looking into it for you


----------

